# Free fishing trip to Pensacola Bay Bridge - This Friday Morning - 5:30 am



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 6pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 6pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 6pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.75pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I would like to invite 10 people to fish the Pensacola Bay Bridge aboard my 37' GibsonHouseboat, Playin' House.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We will leave Bahia Mar Marina at 6:00 am sharp, Friday, 06/27/2008, by reservation only. We will return by noon. Bring your fishing gear, your ice chest, andyour provisions. I will provide the vessel and the fuel. We will fish the East side of the bridge.<o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A full and complete release will be required of all participants. My desire is toprovide boat fishing to those who do not have a boat, and who wish to catch fish at the bridge.<o></o><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .75pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt 6.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">To reserve your spot, please call 850-455-4223, Pensacola Houseboat Vacations, Inc.<o></o></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

No Takers - maybe next I can find some people to go.


----------

